# Your favorite kind(s) of comedy?



## Blazkovitz (Mar 16, 2014)

Explained at:
https://blog.udemy.com/types-of-humor/

My favourite are satire, parody and surreal comedy. Since we can vote for one option only, I voted for parody.

As for specific movies:
Anger Therapy
Water Boy
Repli-Kate
Serial (Bad) Weddings


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

Big fan of using deadpan and self-deprecation in my own jokes.

But when it comes to watching stuff, I honestly really love potty humor. So I voted for it in the poll. Black humor is a close second.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

Why only one option? I have favourite*s*, not *a* favourite.


----------



## Turlowe (Aug 4, 2014)

As stated above one choice isn't enough, I appreciate most forms of comedy very much. Particularly deadpan, satire, and black humor.

This guy has always cracked me up.


----------



## Jonz (May 8, 2019)

Any comedy is welcomed in a serious mind


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

British.

...and

Potty.


----------



## Lucan1010 (Jul 23, 2018)

I like satire/parody, some deadpan, dark, and absurdist humor, my favorite type of humor is wordplay, especially puns.


----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)

really dumb bro movies revolving around friendship, perseverance and weed.


----------



## Blazkovitz (Mar 16, 2014)

Transgressive Lunch said:


> Why only one option? I have favourite*s*, not *a* favourite.


I didn't know how to make a multiple choice poll :frustrating:


----------



## Monadnock (May 27, 2017)

Surreal comedy makes me laugh the hardest, Aqua Teen Hunger Force was the funniest thing ever to me.


----------



## Queen Talia (Aug 21, 2017)

This forum's guess the type threads.

Serious answer: Black humour and satire (Assuming black humour = dark jokes)
Worst type of comedy is slapstick for sure, so unfunny. If you find slapstick funny I'm judging you hard.

Edit: deadpan is also hilarious, didn't see it on the list originally tho


----------



## AdaptingMotif (Apr 30, 2019)

full on dark humor for me
I'm laughing my a$$ off when most people are horrified by the implications or shaking their head in disapproval
slapstick is the worst unless if you're talking Holy Grail or Rat Race... those two were utmost epicness


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

Spacenik86 said:


> I didn't know how to make a multiple choice poll :frustrating:


It's fine; not the end of the world, or worlds.
I've made multi-choice polls on my old account, but that was years (about 10) ago, so I've forgotten.

As for me:
All the options on the list, especially surreal and black, except for toilet humour.
Though, my tastes are mostly European and British (even though Britain is in Europe), and I tend not to really like US comedy much. 

I especially like Monty Python's Flying Circus, and the Blackadder series.


----------



## RandomDudeOnTheInternet (Mar 26, 2019)

Dark humour and satire. 

Puns are pretty _pun_ny, though. They really have a _pun_ch. It can be real _pun_ishing for people, who don't like it. I don't like people who don't like puns. They are real _pun_ks. They have to be smart and _pun_ctual. They can't just be any _pun_y pun.


----------



## RandomDudeOnTheInternet (Mar 26, 2019)

Mr.Bean is slapstick tho.


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

Spacenik86 said:


> Since we can vote for one option only


And whose fault is that? :tongue:

There's a wide gaping vagina in my heart for satire, black humor, surreal and deadpan, and everything can be slightly more funny when it's vulgar - as this sentence demonstrates - but if I have to pick a favorite, it's self deprecation. I'd say good self deprecating humor is the best, but it would probably try to prove otherwise.


* *





(Makes me wish we had a ranking option when making polls, would be perfect for these situations).


----------



## Katie Koopa (Jun 25, 2014)

Definitely dark comedy.


----------



## Blazkovitz (Mar 16, 2014)

Tropes said:


> And whose fault is that? :tongue:


Well, I posted a multioption poll recently (the Fermi paradox thread), but when I was making this one I couldn't remember how to do it.



> I'd say good self deprecating humor is the best, but it would probably try to prove otherwise.


Do you think classical Jewish humour is based on this type?


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

Dark and absurdist comedy.


----------



## ButIHaveNoFear (Sep 6, 2017)

Satire! I'm that annoying person who shares satirical articles on social media. 

2nd place is slapstick. Sometimes the Three Stooges make me feel like I'll die from laughter! I can really get into physically humorous situations.


----------

